# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  بدء استخراج الاصداره الثانيه من بطاقه إثبات الشخصيه الذكية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الخرطوم 14_10_2017(سونا)أعلنت وزارة الداخليه بدء استخراج الاصداره الثانيه من بطاقه إثبات الشخصيه(بطاقه ذكيه) على أن يكون العمل ساري بالبطاقة القديمه حتى انتها مده صلاحيتها وقال وزير الداخلية الدكتور حامد منان في مؤتمر صحفي مساء اليوم أن التصويت في انتخابات 2020 سيكون بالبطاقة الجديده مشير أن البطاقه الجديده لها ميزات وخصائص تأمينه عاليه إذ تحتوي على 17 ميزه تأمينه ومزوده بشريحه الكترونيه يصعب تزويرها
وقال انها لا تلغي البطاقة القومية القديمة وستظل البطاقة القومية القديمة سارية المفعول كما ان البطاقة القومية القديمة تنتهي صلاحيتها بانتهاء مدة سماحها وستحل البطاقه الذكيه بدلا عنها داعيا لاستخراج البطاقه الجديده من اجل التطور والنماء والسلامة والامنيه .وقال إنها بطاقة مضبوطه ومطبوعه بتقنية الليذر ومصنوعه بمواد كيمائية خااصة مثل البوليكاربونيت وداخل البطاقة توجد شريحة تشابه شرائح شبكات الاتصال تحمل كل بيانات صاحب البطاقة بالصورة والتفصيل وهناك برنامج تطبيقي خااص يسمح بقراءة بيانات هذه الشريحة حيث سيكون هذا البرنامج متاح حتي للهواتف الجوالة الخاصة بالمواطنيين.. وقال منان أن البطاقة القومية الذكيه تحتوي علي 17 وسيلة تامين الكترونية وتزويرها يعد من المستحيل
مبينا أنه في حالة اي اتفاقيات دولية افريقيه عاابرة للحدود تصلح البطاقة بان تكون بديل لجواز السفر 
وقال إن ابطاقة القومية الذكية ستكون هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لانتخابات الرئاسة في 2020
مشيرا إلى جاهزية مكاينات السجل المدني 
وقال زير الداخليه انه ومع بدايات العام 2018 اي مواطن يبلغ من العمر 17 عام 18 عام لابد أن يكون لديه بطاقه قومية ذكية 
وقال إن البطاقة القومية الذكية تم تصميمها بأيدي سودانيه 
مشيرا إلى أن استخراج البطاقة الذكية يتطلب فقط الرقم الوطني.
#منقــــول!
*

----------

